# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Κινητό Τηλέφωνο] Samsung Galaxy S III mini usb port προβλημα

## billtech

Καλησπερα παιδια,
Μου εφεραν ενα κινητο samsung S III mini με το εξης προβλημα:
Αφου με καποιο τροπο εσπασε το πλαστικο μεσα στο usb και δεν φορτιζε, το πηγαν σε καποιον να το αλλαξει,
ελα ομως που δεν ηξερε το σωστο τροπο και οταν πηγε να το ξεκολλησει ξεκολλησαν και τα pad που θα κολλουσε πανω το καινουριο,
με αποτελεσμα να μην εχει επαφες για να κολλησει.

Μου το εφεραν να το δω αν μπορει να γινει κατι. Εχει κανεις απο εσας καποια ιδεα κατι πως μπορω να το φτιαξω αυτο?
Ξανα ετυχε σε καποιον?

Ρε γμτ ειναι πολυ καλο κινητο και το λυπαμε να παει υπερ πιστεως ετσι απλα.

Σας ευχαριστω πολυ.

----------


## windmill82

Bασιλη εχουν φυγει ολες οι πιστες απο την πλακετα? Θα μπορουσες να ανεβασεις μια φωτο?

----------


## qazwsx

Βασιλη οπως ειπε  και ο φιλος windmill ανεβασε καθαρη φωτο να δουμε

----------


## billtech

Εβγαλα τις καλυτερες φωτογραφιες που μπορουσα παιδια.
ελπιζω να βοηθησουν

----------


## qazwsx

Βασιλη μπορεις να ανεβασεις μια πολυ ποιο κοντινη εκει που εχει γινει η ζημια κοντα στις πιστες?

----------


## billtech

Αν κατεβασεις την φωτογραφια θα δεις οτι φενονται νομιζω τα pad που κολλαει το βυσμα. Δεν ξερω αν μπορω να βγαλω πιο κοντινη. δεν εχω τοσο καλη καμερα  :Smile:

----------


## windmill82

Bασίλη, τα δυο pads απο την επανω πλευρά οπως εχεις τραβηξει την φωτο μπορούν να ενωθουν με λεπτο χαλκινο συρματακι. Οπως βλέπεις αυτά τα pads προεκτείνονται προς την πλακετα και καλυπτονται απο την πρασινη μασκα. ΑΝ ξύσεις πολυ προσεκτικα θα την αφαιρέσεις και απο κατω θα μεινει χαλκος στον οποιο μπορείς να κολλησεις το συρματακι και απο την αλλη στο αντιστοιχο ποδαρακι του κονέκτορα.
Τα δυο τελευταια pads επεζησαν ,οποτε παραμενουν λειτουργικά. Αυτο που δεν θυμαμαι με σιγουριά ειναι αν κολλωντας αυτα τα 4 ποδαρακια θα ειναι αρκετα τουλάχιστον για να φορτίσει, θα το τσεκάρω και θα σου απαντήσω πιο σιγουρα αυριο. 
Πάντως ακόμα κι αν το καταφερεις να το φτιαξεις με τον τρόπο που περιγράφω , σε καμμια περιπτωση δεν θα ειναι αξιόπιστο και θα πρέπει να εισαι ιδιαιτερα προσεκτικος με τον τρόπο και την δυναμη που βαζεις και τραβάς τον φορτιστη. 
Ο εξοπλισμός που θα χρειαστείς ειναι οπωσδήποτε ενα στερεοσκόπιο , ενα κολλητηρι με αρκετα λεπτη μυτη , και αρκετη εμπειρια σε κολλήσεις ακριβείας.
Αν δεν εχεις πολυ λεπτό συρματακι για τις γεφυρωσεις , μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις συρματακι απο το συρμα αποκολλησης (το φυτίλι οπως λενε καποιοι) . Οι τριχούλες του ειναι παρα πολυ λεπτες και ιδανικες για αυτη τη δουλεια.

----------


## billtech

Για να μιλαμε για το ιδιο πραγμα. Αυτα που εβαλα με κοκκινο ειναι τα 4 που λες οτι μπορουν να κολληθουν. Αυτα τα ειχα προσεχει και εγω πιο πριν.
Η ανησυχια μου ειναι αυτα μεσα στο γαλαζιο κουτακι. ειναι 3 ποδαρακια. και με ανησυχει αν ειναι τοσο σημαντικα η οχι.

συμφωνουμε ως εδω?

ΥΓ: και παιδια, σας ευχαριστω για την βοηθεια και τον χρονο σας.

----------


## windmill82

Aκριβως τα ιδια λεμε. για αυτα τα 3 που παρεδωσαν πνευμα θα σου πω αυριο , γιατι δεν μπορω να θυμηθω πως ειναι το pinmap

----------


## billtech

απο οσο εψαξα λιγο στο ιντερνετ ειδα οτι τα 2 ακριανα που σωθηκαν ειναι αχρηστα. ενω τα αμεσως πιο μεσα ειναι η ταση και το GND. Τα 3 που παρεδωσαν πνευμα ειναι το D+, D- ,ID. 
Αλλα θα περιμενω και την δικη σου γνωμη. Ευχαριστω.

----------


## qazwsx

Βασιλη εχεις ξανα ασχοληθει?θα τα καταφερεις να κανεις κολλησεις ωστε να τα γεφυρωσεις?

----------

windmill82 (08-10-14)

----------


## billtech

κοιτα τεχνικα μπορω να το κανω. μποω να το κολλησω. ατα τα κοκκινα εκει ειναι οι αντιστασεις που βρισκονται πισω απο το βυσμα? και ποιο παει που. εχει ενα σωρο αντιστασεις εκει γυρω.

----------


## windmill82

Σοφιανε παρατηρω οτι το σχηματικο γραφει Ι8160 (Αce2) . O Bασίλης εχει το Ι8190.

----------


## qazwsx

> Σοφιανε παρατηρω οτι το σχηματικο γραφει Ι8160 (Αce2) . O Bασίλης εχει το Ι8190.


Εχεις δικιο windmill ψαχνω τωρα για το σωστο...σε ευχαριστω για την διοωρθωση

----------


## billtech

καλησπερα,
μετα που καταφερα και εφτιαξα το βυσμα του usb (φυσικα μονο για φορτιση) οχι για επικοινωνια με τον υπολογιστη( δεν μας ενδιαφερει αυτο) παμε στο προβλημα απο οπου ξεκινησαν ολα αυτα.
ο λογος που πηγε για φτιαξιμο και εσπασε το βυσμα του usb ειναι κατι περιεργα που κανει η μπαταρια. για να γινω πιο κατανοητος:
1. το εχεις στον φορτιστη αναμενο? ΔΕΝ ΦΟΡΤΙΖΕΙ
2. το κλεινεις και το εχεις στο φορτιστη? ΦΟΡΤΙΖΕΙ.
3. κανεις μια επανεκκινηση το κινητο? ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΑΠΟ 100% μπαταρια σε 86%!!
Αυτα τα περιεργα απο τι τα κανει ρε παιδια?

Παιζει ρολο που ειναι ραγισμενο το γυαλι τις οθονης? το touch δουλευει μια χαρα παντως.
Βοηθεια ρε παιδια.

----------


## qazwsx

> καλησπερα,
> μετα που καταφερα και εφτιαξα το βυσμα του usb (φυσικα μονο για φορτιση) οχι για επικοινωνια με τον υπολογιστη( δεν μας ενδιαφερει αυτο) παμε στο προβλημα απο οπου ξεκινησαν ολα αυτα.
> ο λογος που πηγε για φτιαξιμο και εσπασε το βυσμα του usb ειναι κατι περιεργα που κανει η μπαταρια. για να γινω πιο κατανοητος:
> 1. το εχεις στον φορτιστη αναμενο? ΔΕΝ ΦΟΡΤΙΖΕΙ
> 2. το κλεινεις και το εχεις στο φορτιστη? ΦΟΡΤΙΖΕΙ.
> 3. κανεις μια επανεκκινηση το κινητο? ΜΠΟΡΕΙ ΝΑ ΔΕΙΞΕΙ ΑΠΟ 100% μπαταρια σε 86%!!
> Αυτα τα περιεργα απο τι τα κανει ρε παιδια?
> 
> Παιζει ρολο που ειναι ραγισμενο το γυαλι τις οθονης? το touch δουλευει μια χαρα παντως.
> Βοηθεια ρε παιδια.


Φιλε μου μην το ψαχνεις αλλο...στα περισσοτερα samsung αυτη η βλαβη ειναι πως εχει χαλασει το chip emmc το οποιο δεν μπορεις να το αλλαξεις μονος σου

----------


## billtech

Πριν λιγο προσεξα οτι και κλειστο που το ειδα δεν φορτιζει.
Ολα προηρθαν απο πεσιμο. αρα κατι θα ξεκολλησε. σωστα?

----------


## windmill82

Bασιλη κακα τα ψεματα... πεσιμο , σπασμενη οθονη , ξηλωμενος κονεκτορας....αστο να παει. 
Για τα προβληματα που αναφερεις οτι ειχε με την φορτιση πριν παθει το κακο με το πεσιμο , πιο υποπτο βλεπω τον (παλιο) κονεκτορα φορτισης , και ισως και τη μπαταρια. Προσεξες μηπως εχει φουσκωσει ελαφρως?

----------


## billtech

Κοιτα, η οθονη απλα ειναι το τζαμι σπασμενο. οχι το touch. αρα δεν το νομιζω να ειναι τοσο σημαντικο αυτο και να μας μπερδευει. τον usb connector, τον εσπασαν στην προσπαθεια να λυσουν το προβλημα που εχω εγω τωρα, αφου και πριν το σπασουν παλι τα ιδια προβληματα ειχε. 
Ναι μπορει να φταιει το πεσιμο. Δεκτο. Αλλα τι σκατα? να μην μπορουμε να το φτιαξουμε? γινετε?

οχι δεν δειχνει φουσκωμενη η μπαταρια. Και δεν εχω και αλλο το ιδιο να αλλαξω μπαταριες.
εχω το galaxy το S II αλλ εχει διαφορα η μπαταρια. του S III mini ειναι : 3,8V 5.70Wh ενω το galaxy S II εχει: 3,7V 6.11Wh.
Νομιζω δεν μπορω να τις ανταλλαξω. σωστα?

----------


## windmill82

το πιο βασικο προβλημα που θα συναντησεις αν πας να χρησιμοποιησεις την μπαταρια απο το s2 ειναι οτι δεν χωραει να μπει στο s3mini. Στη φαση που εισαι επαψε να φορτιζει?

----------


## billtech

ναι. νομιζω τωρα δεν φορτιζει καν. ψες φορτισε η μπαταρια. σημερα το ξαναβαλα και αναμενο. και κλειστο. αλλα δεν βλεπω να φορτιζει.

----------


## windmill82

αστο , εκανες μια πολυ μεγαλη προσπαθεια αλλα δεν πετυχε.

----------


## billtech

δεν γινετε. η συσκευη δουλευει. δεν μπορει να ειναι τοσο μεγαλο προβλημα.
προσεξα κατι. οταν το εχω στην φορτιση και ειναι αναμενο. παρατηρησα οτι κανει κατι σαν να προλαβαινω να δω την σαρωση της οθονης. δηλαδη κατι σαν κυμα απο πανω προς τα κατω.
λες να παιζει ρολο?

----------


## windmill82

Τελευταια δοκιμη . Τσεκαρε παλι την πατεντα που εκανες στον κονεκτορα γιατι πιθανοτατα καποια γεφυρα - κολληση που εκανες εχει σπασει. Για να εισαι σιγουρος ξαναπερνα τις κολλησεις. Επειτα βρες μια φορτισμενη μπαταρια απο συσκευη που δουλευει χωρις προβλημα και μετα δοκιμασε να φορτισεις . 
Αυτο που αναφερεις σαν οριζοντιες γραμμες το εχω παρατηρησει σε note και s3 οταν η μπαταρια τους εχει πολυ χαμηλη αποδοση. Για να βεβαιωθεις αν η μπαταρια σου εχει αρχισει να φουσκωνει βαλτην σε μια επιπεδη και σκληρη επιφανεια και επειτα πιεσε μια - μια τις 4 γωνιες της. Αν πιεζοντας τις γωνιες η μπαταρια ανασηκωνεται , τοτε η ματαρια ειναι για πεταμα . Κανε αυτο το κολπο γιατι καμμια φορα με το ματι δεν το αντιλαμβανομαστε.

----------


## billtech

η μπαταρια δοκιμασα αν ειναι φουσκωμενη, αλλα τιποτα. Μια χαρα δειχνει.
Δυστηχως δεν ξερω κανεναν με αυτο το μοντελο για να δοκιμασω.
τις επαφες τις δοκιμασα με το πολυμετρο και δειχνουν μια χαρα.

----------


## billtech

προς το παρων φορτισε. Αλλα εκανα κατι για να φορτισει το οποιο τωρα προσπαθω να επιβεβαιωσω. ειχα ξεσυνδεσει την οθονη τελειως απο πανω για να δω ΑΝ κανει επαφη καλη το usb που κολλησα. Αν πανε τα 5V. τελικα ειδα οτι πηγαινε αλλα το βυσμα που κολλησα κουνιοταν λιγο. και αναρωτιεμε. φορτισε επειδι κρατουσα το βυσμα καθως το εβαζα και δεν κουνηθηκε? η επειδη ελειπε η οθονη? η οθονη με προβληματισε λογω των γραμμων που προ-ειπα σε αλλο ποστ.
και τωρα κολλησα καλα το usb και το εβαλα να φορτισει αλλα παλι εχω εκτος την οθονη. Αν φορτισει θα ξανακανω το ιδιο με την οθονη να δω αν παιξει ρολο. Γιατι για ολα αυτα μπορει να φταιει η οθονη και εγω να παιδευομαι για αλλα πραγματα. δλδ αν ειναι καλο το κινητο τωρα αλλα εχει προβλημα η οθονη δεν αξιζει να φτιαχτει?

----------


## windmill82

Φιλε Βασίλη. το αν η οθονη ειναι συνδεμενη ή οχι δεν παιζει κανενα μα κανενα ρολο στη φορτιση. Το οτι κουνιοταν ο κονεκτορας σημαινει οτι δεν ηταν σωστα κολλημενος επομενως ειναι λογικο να μην φορτιζε. 
Ειμαι σχεδον σιγουρος οτι οι γραμμες στην οθονη οφειλονται σε μπαταρια με πολυ κακη αποδοση. 
Βρες μια αλλη μπαταρια , για την οποια θα εισαι σιγουρος οτι εχει καλη αποδοση και δοκιμασε.
Σε τελικη αναλυση ακομα και να φτιαχτει , η προσπαθεια και το πεισμα σου θα ειναι αξια συγχαρητηριων , ωστοσο η επισκευη σαφως θα ειναι πληρως αναξιοπιστη.

----------


## billtech

Αμα ειναι αυτο το προβλημα για την οθονη τοτε η μπαταρια μπορει να μας κανει και αλλα νουμερα. δλδ θα χρειαστω μια μπαταρια για να το δοκιμασω αυτο. Και που βρισκεις τωρα μπαταρια? να μην μου μεινει μετα δλδ η μπαταρια.
Γιατι θα ειναι αναξιοπιστη? το βυσμα πλεον κολληθηκε και πιαστικε με καλωδιακι μεσα για να εχει καλη επαφη. ΟΚ, δεν θα εχει τα τρια καλωδια επικοινωνιας με υπολογιστη. Δεν ενοχλει αυτο στην λειτουργια του τηλεφωνου.
Επισης μεσα απο το service manual βρηκα οδηγια για την φορτιση να μετρησω μια ταση σε ενα πυκνωτη, ταση την οποια μετρησα χωρις την οθονη αφου ειναι κατω απο την οθονη εκεινο το σημειο και κατα συνεπεια με την οθονη δεν θα μπορουσα να την μετρησω. Η ταση αυτη υπαρχει πανω στον πυκνωτη. δλδ charging sequence. μετα λεει σαν δευτερη λυση να κανω resolder ή replace το L400. που πρεπει να ειναι καποιο πηνειο. και εχει να κανει με την φορτιση. Δυστηχως δεν μπορεσα να βρω το σχηματικο του διαγραμμα. να δω τι εχει και που.
Γιατι να μην ειναι αξιοπιστο? το βυσμα θα το κολλησω και με κολλα  (αρα αν ξανασπασει παει πεταμα) για να μην εχω προβλημα με τις επαφες. Γιατι να μην ειναι αξιοπιστο τηλεφωνο?

----------


## windmill82

εφοσον εχεις παρατηρησει καποιες φορες να φορτιζει , το L400 ειναι οκ. Οπότε δοκιμασε το και με μια μπαταρια που θα εισαι βεβαιος οτι θα λειτουργει. Δανεισου απο καποιον γνωστο. Εαν δεν βρισκεις απο Ι8190 , μπορεις για δοκιμη να χρησιμοποιησεις απο s7562 - s7582 - i8160 . Eιναι ελαχιστα λεπτοτερες στο παχος αλλα δεν θα εχεις κανενα προβλημα στο να τις χρησιμοποιησεις.
Ο λογος που θεωρω οτι θα ειναι αναξιοπιστη η επισκευη , και το εχω πει απο την αρχη αυτο , ειναι γιατι οσο και να υποστηριξεις τον κονεκτορα , ειναι πολυ πιθανο με μια παραπανω πιεση ή τραβηγμα κατα την φορτιση να σπασει καποια απο τις κολλησεις - γεφυρες και να εχεις παλι προβλημα φορτισης. Δεν αμφισβητω την ποιοτητα της κολλησης ή της σταθεροποιησης που εκανες , απλως στο σημειο εκεινο με το βαλε - βγαλε δεχεται μεγαλη μηχανικη καταπονηση . Αν θες βαλε μια φωτο με το πως το εχεις κολλησει να σου πουμε περισσοτερες εντυπωσεις.

----------


## billtech

δυστηχωςλογω τουοτι η καμερα μου δεν ειναι τοοοοοοσο καλη για τοσο καλη κοντινη φωτογραφια θα πρεπει να περιμενεις να ερθει η καινουρια που παριγγειλα  :Smile:  nikon 5300
παμε ξανα στην φωτογραφικη
και αμα σου πω οτι το προβλημα το κανει ο υποδοχεας της καρτας sd τι θα πεις? αμα τον ξεσυνδεσω ολα καλα!!! με ραγισμενο τζαμι στην οθονη!!! τι θα πεις? το βρηκα το προβλημα. το εχω τωρα και φορτιζει και ειναι μια χαρα!! πρεπει να φερω εναν αλλον 1.5δολλαρια και τελος!! μαζι με ενα τζαμι μιας και κανω την δουλεια!!!

----------


## windmill82

Το προβλημα της φορτισης τελικα οφειλοταν στο sd reader? Δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει ξανα κατι αντιστοιχο. Φανταζομαι οτι το εντοπισες ΧΩΡΙΣ καρτα μνημης μεσα?

----------


## billtech

ναι χωρις την καρτα sd μεσα. αλλα τωρα φορτιζει και με αυτο ενωμενο πανω!!! τι γινετε ρε γμτ? παει να με τρελλανει? τωρα φορτιζει κανονικα? Λες να τα κανει ολα η μπαταρια ρε γμτ?

----------


## windmill82

Oταν ολα αποτυχουν θα το κανουμε ξεματιασμα  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------

